# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  I was going to...

## Darobat

How do you express "I was going to..."?  For example, "I was going to buy milk, but it was too cold."  Thanks

----------


## MikeM

1. Я собирался купить молоко... 
2. Я намеревался купить молоко
3. Я хотел купить молоко 
The most common would be #1 and #3

----------


## Darobat

Thanks!

----------


## chaika

MikeM, so what about
я купил было молока. 
What is the difference between all these? Any at all?

----------


## net surfer

> MikeM, so what about
> я купил было молока.

 = I almost bought milk (but it turned out it was too cold)   

> What is the difference between all these? Any at all?

 I think it sounds like this:
1. I was going to buy milk
2. I intended to buy milk (sort of formal)
3. I wanted to buy milk

----------


## Lampada

> ...я купил было молока.  ...

 If they were selling milk, I'd bought some.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by chaika  MikeM, so what about
> я купил было молока.   = I almost bought milk (but it turned out it was too cold)

 Я *собрался было* купить молока, но...   

> If they were selling milk, I'd bought some.

 Я *бы* купил молока, если бы...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by chaika  ...я купил было молока.  ...   If they were selling milk, I'd bought some.

 Каким-то странным образом я не заметила "было" в чайкином вопросе.   ::   _Однажды я купил было молоко в этом магазине и оно оказалось очень невкусным, так что молока  я там больше не буду покупать._

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by chaika  MikeM, so what about
> я купил было молока.   = I almost bought milk (but it turned out it was too cold)   Я *собрался было* купить молока, но...

 Не согласен.
купил было = уже собрался и почти купил
собрался было = почти собрался = ещё не собрался 
Я стою в очереди за молоком (=я уже собрался его купить) и тут подходит моя очередь и я выясняю что оно холодное (=почти купил). 
Если я _собрался было_ купить молока (=ещё не собрался), то что я делаю в очереди за молоком?   

> _Однажды я купил было молоко в этом магазине и оно оказалось очень невкусным, так что молока  я там больше не буду покупать._

 Если "и оно оказалось очень невкусным", значит ты его всё-таки купила и "было" тут не подходит. Можно сказать "однажды было дело я купил...", но это другой случай.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Не согласен.
> купил было = уже собрался и почти купил
> собрался было = почти собрался = ещё не собрался

 Не согласен с несогласием. Лампада права. 
Купил было - УЖЕ купил (но потом что-то случилось, и покупка оказалась ненужной)
Собрался было - УЖЕ собрался (но потом передумал) 
Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)

----------


## net surfer

> Купил было - УЖЕ купил (но потом что-то случилось, и покупка оказалась ненужной)
> Собрался было - УЖЕ собрался (но потом передумал) 
> Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)

 Нету логики:
Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)
Купил было молока - уже купил (но не ЧТО?) 
было = процесс прервался (не состоялся) = начался, но не закончился 
пошёл было = я обулся, надел шапку, взял бидон, начал открывать дверь и тут зазвонил телефон и мне сказали не ходить в магазин, поход в магазин прерывается, поход не состоялся 
купил было = я зашёл в магазин, встал в очередь, стал отдавать бидон чтобы налили молока, но в этот момент узнаю что оно холодное, процесс покупки прерывается, покупка не состоялясь

----------


## translationsnmru

> Нету логики:
> Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)
> Купил было молока - уже купил (но не ЧТО?) 
> но не стал пить, например. Потому что захотелось кефира.      
> 			
> 				было = процесс прервался (не состоялся) = начался, но не закончился
> 			
> 		  Именно что прервался/не закончился. Пошёл было - уже вышел из дому, но остановился.   
> [quote:3eyvywe7]пошёл было = я обулся, надел шапку, взял бидон, начал открывать дверь и тут зазвонил телефон и мне сказали не ходить в магазин, поход в магазин прерывается, поход не состоялся 
> купил было = я зашёл в магазин, встал в очередь, стал отдавать бидон чтобы налили молока, но в этот момент узнаю что оно холодное, процесс покупки прерывается, покупка не состоялясь

 [/quote:3eyvywe7] 
Ну вот, только что дал правильную дефиницию, и приводишь примеры, противоречащие ей  ::  
То, что ты описал - это собрался было идти, собрался было покупать молоко.  
Хотя в первом случае, наверное, можно сказать и "пошёл было". 
Да вот, к примеру, что Ожегов пишетЖ  
БЫЛО, частица. Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось. Пошел б., да остановился. Хотел было поехать, да не получилось. Стал б. учителем, да не понравилось. 
Пошёл было, да остановился. Значит, сначала всё-таки пошёл. Хотел было поехать - есть какие либо сомнения, что человек УЖЕ хотел?
Стал было учителем, да не понравилось - опять-таки, никаких сомнений, что он УЖЕ им стал.

----------


## net surfer

> Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)
> Купил было молока - уже купил (но не ЧТО?) 
> но не стал пить, например. Потому что захотелось кефира.

 пить? а почему не курить или летать? Зачем глагол подменять?   

> Именно что прервался/не закончился. Пошёл было - уже вышел из дому, но остановился.

 Это уже ты сказал "Именно что прервался/не закончился".
Значит в "купил было" процесс покупки прервался/не закончился, то есть покупки не было.   

> [quote:27wwp7ml]пошёл было = я обулся, надел шапку, взял бидон, начал открывать дверь и тут зазвонил телефон и мне сказали не ходить в магазин, поход в магазин прерывается, поход не состоялся 
> купил было = я зашёл в магазин, встал в очередь, стал отдавать бидон чтобы налили молока, но в этот момент узнаю что оно холодное, процесс покупки прерывается, покупка не состоялясь

 Ну вот, только что дал правильную дефиницию, и приводишь примеры, противоречащие ей :)[/quote:27wwp7ml]
Покажи где противоречие?   

> Да вот, к примеру, что Ожегов пишетЖ  
> БЫЛО, частица. Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось.

 Прочитай ещё раз "но было прервано или не завершилось" = покупка была прервана или не завершилась.

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=net surfer] 

> Пошёл было в магазин - уже пошёл (но не дошёл)
> Купил было молока - уже купил (но не ЧТО?) 
> но не стал пить, например. Потому что захотелось кефира.

 пить? а почему не курить или летать? Зачем глагол подменять?[/quote:3mkz5n2n] 
Потому что молоко не курят и на нём не летают. Если попытаться сформулировать самое общее правило по поводу "было", то, я думаю, можно сказать, что это частица обозначает, что намерение, с которым совершалось действие, не было выполнено.    

> [quote:3mkz5n2n]Именно что прервался/не закончился. Пошёл было - уже вышел из дому, но остановился.

 Это уже ты сказал "Именно что прервался/не закончился". [/quote:3mkz5n2n] Сначала это сказал ты   

> Значит в "купил было" процесс покупки прервался/не закончился, то есть покупки не было.

 Сама форма слова "купил" подразумевает, что действие уже совершено. Купил было - купил, но цель не достигнута.    

> [quote:3mkz5n2n]пошёл было = я обулся, надел шапку, взял бидон, начал открывать дверь и тут зазвонил телефон и мне сказали не ходить в магазин, поход в магазин прерывается, поход не состоялся 
> купил было = я зашёл в магазин, встал в очередь, стал отдавать бидон чтобы налили молока, но в этот момент узнаю что оно холодное, процесс покупки прерывается, покупка не состоялясь

 Ну вот, только что дал правильную дефиницию, и приводишь примеры, противоречащие ей  :: [/quote:3mkz5n2n]
Покажи где противоречие? 
В твоём примере с походом в магазин ты ещё не начал процесс "идти в магазин". Т.е. действие не прервалось. Оно ещё не началось.    

> [quote:3mkz5n2n]Да вот, к примеру, что Ожегов пишетЖ  
> БЫЛО, частица. Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось.

 Прочитай ещё раз "но было прервано или не завершилось" = покупка была прервана или не завершилась.[/quote:3mkz5n2n] 
А примеры из Ожегова мы игнорируем? Это дефиниция общая и не совсем полная, как, честно говоря, и многие другие у Ожегова. Зато в примерах-то как раз очень хорошо видно, что действие уже совершилось.  "Стал было учителем"

----------


## translationsnmru

oops... Вместо Edit нажал Quote... Кстати, когда preview начнёт работать? А то с этими многоуровневыми цитатами такая морока   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Потому что молоко не курят и на нём не летают.

 Тем не менее, "было" относится к конкретному глаголу/действию и не надо его подменять.   

> Если попытаться сформулировать самое общее правило по поводу "было", то, я думаю, можно сказать, что это частица обозначает, что намерение, с которым совершалось действие, не было выполнено.

 А я так не думаю.   

> [quote:1kll1idk][quote:1kll1idk]Именно что прервался/не закончился. Пошёл было - уже вышел из дому, но остановился.

 Это уже ты сказал "Именно что прервался/не закончился". [/quote:1kll1idk] Сначала это сказал ты[/quote:1kll1idk]
То есть ты хочешь сказать что повторил за мной не подумав и на самом деле не имел это ввиду? :)   

> [quote:1kll1idk]Значит в "купил было" процесс покупки прервался/не закончился, то есть покупки не было.

 Сама форма слова "купил" подразумевает, что действие уже совершено.[/quote:1kll1idk]
Во как! А если я скажу "почти купил" то действие тоже уже совершено?   

> Купил было - купил, но цель не достигнута.

 Ну при чём тут цель? Давай ещё про причины и мотивы покупки поговорим.   

> В твоём примере с походом в магазин ты ещё не начал процесс "идти в магазин". Т.е. действие не прервалось. Оно ещё не началось.

 Как это, я что просто так одевался обувался и пошёл дверь открывать? Я подразумевал что процесс начинается с момента одевария/обувания. Хорошо если ты считаешь что надо сделать шаг, не проблема "...открыл дверь, сделал шаг и тут зазвонил телефон". Это не принципиальный момент.   

> [quote:1kll1idk]Да вот, к примеру, что Ожегов пишетЖ  
> БЫЛО, частица. Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось.

 Прочитай ещё раз "но было прервано или не завершилось" = покупка была прервана или не завершилась.[/quote:1kll1idk]   

> А примеры из Ожегова мы игнорируем? Это дефиниция общая и не совсем полная, как, честно говоря, и многие другие у Ожегова.

 Это 5! Это зачёт! Тут читаем потому что это совпадает с моим мнением, а тут не читаем потому что это противоречит моему мнению. Извини, но это смешно.   

> Зато в примерах-то как раз очень хорошо видно, что действие уже совершилось.  "Стал было учителем"

 Ты не хочешь понимать его определение и поэтому неправильно понимаешь его примеры. Не стал он учителем, а почти стал.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I have no idea who is right, but here are some examples from literary texts: 
Юрий Дружников:
Я *стал было* возражать, но он похлопал меня по плечу. 
- Ладно-ладно, подумайте, а после решим… 
Ф.М.Достоевский:
Алеша *стал было* от ликера отказываться.
— Всё равно подадут, не для тебя, так для нас, — сиял Федор Павлович. — Да постой, ты обедал аль нет? 
Но тут, узнав о болезни, решительно стал о нем заботиться, пригласил доктора, *стал было* лечить, но оказалось, что вылечить невозможно. 
Игорь Пронин:
Он *стал было* думать, но вообще-то, думать было не о чем.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

For what it is worth, here is what my Russian dictionary says: 
было - част. expresses non-fulfilment of an intended action; он начал было говорить, но остановился he was about to say something, but stopped. мы начали было уходить, но пошёл дождь we were about to leave, but it began to rain. 
In the English translations, the action was never started. I assume this would be true for the Russian ones too. If not, my dictionary sucks!   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=net surfer] 

> Потому что молоко не курят и на нём не летают.

 Тем не менее, "было" относится к конкретному глаголу/действию и не надо его подменять.   

> Если попытаться сформулировать самое общее правило по поводу "было", то, я думаю, можно сказать, что это частица обозначает, что намерение, с которым совершалось действие, не было выполнено.

 А я так не думаю.[/quote:2grnu14q] 
По сути, на этом можно и остановиться. Очевидно, что мы понимаем выражения с частицой "было" по-разному   

> То есть ты хочешь сказать что повторил за мной не подумав и на самом деле не имел это ввиду?

 Вовсе нет. Я-то как раз с этим в общем и целом согласен. Но когда я повторил это за тобой, ты заявил, что это я говорю, а не ты.     

> Во как! А если я скажу "почти купил" то действие тоже уже совершено?

  Разумеется, нет. Но "почти" - это не "было"   

> [quote:2grnu14q]Купил было - купил, но цель не достигнута.

 Ну при чём тут цель? Давай ещё про причины и мотивы покупки поговорим.[/quote:2grnu14q]
См. выше.   

> Как это, я что просто так одевался обувался и пошёл дверь открывать? Я подразумевал что процесс начинается с момента одевария/обувания. Хорошо если ты считаешь что надо сделать шаг, не проблема "...открыл дверь, сделал шаг и тут зазвонил телефон". Это не принципиальный момент.

  Ну, казуистика... Если ты уже начал идти, то сказать "пошёл было" вполне уместно. Если для тебя одевание и т.д. входит в процесс "идения" в магазин, хорошо. Но тогда опять же выходит, что ты УЖЕ пошёл.    

> [quote:2grnu14q]А примеры из Ожегова мы игнорируем? Это дефиниция общая и не совсем полная, как, честно говоря, и многие другие у Ожегова.

 Это 5! Это зачёт! Тут читаем потому что это совпадает с моим мнением, а тут не читаем потому что это противоречит моему мнению. Извини, но это смешно.[/quote:2grnu14q] Ну да. Смешно. Ты именно это и делаешь - совершенно игнорируешь то, что не совпадает с твоим мнением.    

> Ты не хочешь понимать его определение и поэтому неправильно понимаешь его примеры. Не стал он учителем, а почти стал.

 Нет слов.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Кстати, я порылся в литературе и в Инете, в некторых случаях действительно люди использут "было" так, как ты говоришь. Но очень много и примеров, когда "было" относится к совершённому действию.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So my dictionary is incomplete?

----------


## Indra

Прав *translations.nm.ru*: "купил было" означает, что покупка состоялась,но не принесла результата. Именно поэтому я предложила оборот "собрался было купить"  *net surferа* тоже могу понять; как только я задумалась над тем, над чем ни разу до этого не задумывалась - как употребляется слово "было" - сразу возник эффект сороконожки и соображать пришлось долго. :) 
за что и люблю этот форум :)

----------


## net surfer

Ок. Давайте начнём сначала. C определения, а не с примеров.  *БЫЛО частица
Употр. при обозначении того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но в силу каких-л. причин, обстоятельств было прервано или не завершилось.* 
И *translations.nm.ru* вобщем и целом согласился что действие было прервано/не заершилось. 
Возвращаемся к нашему примеру "купил было".
Действие здесь - "совершение покупки".
По определению, с которым "вобщем и целом" согласился *translations.nm.ru*, это означает что "совершение покупки" было прервано/не завершилось. 
С другой стороны *translations.nm.ru* говорит что "Купил было = УЖЕ купил". 
Это только я кто видит это противоречие?  *Indra*, результат покупки молока это и есть покупка молока. 
Я, кстати, просмотрел одну вещь в определении - "действие началось _или предполагалось_", то есть действие даже могло не начаться о чём и упомянул *kalinka_vinnie*.

----------


## laxxy

"купил было молока" most clearly means that he has actually bought some milk.

----------


## chaika

Well, according to the Ozhegov example, the было would translate as "about to x" or "just about to x" or "on the verge of Xing." 
я купил было билеты на оперу....
I was about to buy tickets to the opera
I was just about to 
I was on the verge of buying tickets... 
but the action did not happen- I did not buy anything. 
Something like that maybe?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That is how I understand it... According to Ozhegov and my dictionary...

----------


## Indra

> Well, according to the Ozhegov example, the было would translate as "about to x" or "just about to x" or "on the verge of Xing." 
> я купил было билеты на оперу....
> I was about to buy tickets to the opera
> I was just about to 
> I was on the verge of buying tickets... 
> but the action did not happen- I did not buy anything. 
> Something like that maybe?

  Another grammar construction, close to the discussed one, is "*чуть было не*". The difference between the two constructions is in fulfilment of the action. "Чуть было не" means exactly "being on the verge of doing something"
Я купил *было* билеты на оперу, но передумал идти. The tickets were bought
Я *чуть было не* купил билеты на оперу, но передумал покупать. The tickets weren't bought. 
In the second case the action never started.

----------


## laxxy

> Well, according to the Ozhegov example, the было would translate as "about to x" or "just about to x" or "on the verge of Xing." 
> я купил было билеты на оперу....
> I was about to buy tickets to the opera
> I was just about to 
> I was on the verge of buying tickets... 
> but the action did not happen- I did not buy anything. 
> Something like that maybe?

 In this case as well, the tickets were purchased (although he probably did not go...)
Indra is exactly right.

----------


## net surfer

*Indra*, *laxxy*, вы хотя бы обоснуйте. Люди вам ссылки на словари дают, а вы говорите что это не так, хотя бы потрудились обосновать.

----------


## Indra

http://subscribe.ru/archive/job.lang.rus/date/?15 
Я запостила вопрос, подождем, что скажут

----------


## laxxy

> *Indra*, *laxxy*, вы хотя бы обоснуйте. Люди вам ссылки на словари дают, а вы говорите что это не так, хотя бы потрудились обосновать.

 Э? Что, собственно, обосновывать? 
Русский мне как-бы родной язык, и мы говорим о довольно распространенном обороте речи.

----------


## Friendy

Я абсолютно согласна с *net surfer* и _никогда_ бы не употребила "было" описывая совершенное действие.  Но то что для некоторых носителей языка такое употребление "было" естестественно наводит меня на мысль (хотя конечно это может быть и не так), что это диалектное употребление.  Интересно так ли это. 
Edit: Насчет "стал было учителем", здесь конечно могло быть, что человек проработал учителем месяц (к примеру), но это вовсе не значит, что он стал учителем в глазах автора (т.е. вполне возможно, что автор скажет "стал учителем" только про того, у кого достаточный по его(автора) мнению опыт работы учителем) Еще данный пример может обозначать, что человек учился на учителя, но в процессе учебы понял, что это не его - то есть ни в каком смысле учителем не стал.

----------


## kwatts59

> Я абсолютно согласна с *net surfer* и _никогда_ бы не употребила "было" описывая совершенное действие.  Но то что для некоторых носителей языка такое употребление "было" естестественно наводит меня на мысль (хотя конечно это может быть и не так), что это диалектное употребление.  Интересно так ли это.

 What does естестестественно mean?

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Я абсолютно согласна с *net surfer* и _никогда_ бы не употребила "было" описывая совершенное действие.  Но то что для некоторых носителей языка такое употребление "было" естестественно наводит меня на мысль (хотя конечно это может быть и не так), что это диалектное употребление.  Интересно так ли это.   What does естестестественно mean?

 It's a typo. She meant "естественно". Means "natural.

----------


## pranki

Да, неплохая вышла дискуссия. Я рассмеялся, прочитав пост *Friendy*, потому что я раньше думал прямо противоположное -- я никогда не думал, что фразу "я купил было молоко" можно истолковать так, что молоко не было куплено. 
Предложение "Я купил было молоко, но оно оказалось холодным" для меня очень странно, потому что молоко куплено, а это значит, что ничего не поделаешь, и непонятно, к чему там относится "но".
Фраза "стал было учителем" для меня, совершенно определенно, означает, что человек стал-таки учиталем (как минимум, выучился на учителя), но потом по каким-то причинам бросил это занятие. Но учителем он стал, это несомненно. 
Фраза "Я собирался было купить молоко, но оно оказалось холодным" значит совершенно точно значит, что молоко не купили.
Но вот фраза "Я купил было молоко, но оно оказалось холодным"... Там ведь даже глагол стоит в прошедшем времени и в совершенной форме, как может быть, чтобы молоко не было куплено?!

----------


## Friendy

> Да, неплохая вышла дискуссия. Я рассмеялся, прочитав пост *Friendy*, потому что я раньше думал прямо противоположное -- я никогда не думал, что фразу "я купил было молоко" можно истолковать так, что молоко не было куплено.

 Могу себе представить, мне точно также странно было узнать, что некоторые поняли это так, что молоко _было_ куплено.  ::  Такие дискуссии действительно познавательные  ::

----------


## laxxy

Да, правда прикольно  :: 
странно на самом деле, ведь это довольно распространенное выражение, я его точно использую. И настолько разная интерпретация. Интересно, есть ли стандарт.

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59        Originally Posted by Friendy  Я абсолютно согласна с *net surfer* и _никогда_ бы не употребила "было" описывая совершенное действие.  Но то что для некоторых носителей языка такое употребление "было" естестественно наводит меня на мысль (хотя конечно это может быть и не так), что это диалектное употребление.  Интересно так ли это.   What does естестестественно mean?   It's a typo. She meant "естественно". Means "natural.

 Я знаю.  Я только пошутил.
I was just joking.   ::

----------


## begemot

я сам не раз разбирался с этим вопросом, и думаю что в этом смысле слово "было" равнозначно *и* английскому "started to", *и* "was going to". Эти подобные но не одинаковые выражения.  
Started to, по-моему, значит что ты уже чуть-чуть начал что-то делать,   наверно принял кое-какие конкретные меры,  но почему-то бросил (что-то случилось или ты просто передумал). Например: 
I started to get mad, but then she explained. (You were already a little angry, but her explanation mollified you). [Вчера я читал в русском (Набоковском) переводе "Ани в стране чудес": "Соня опять несколько  минут подумал и наконец сказал "это был сироповый колодец". "Таких не бывает", разсердилась было Аня, но Шялпкин и Мартовский заяц зашипели на неё--Шш  Шш]. Anna started to get mad. I don't think "Anna was going to get mad" would work here at all. 
I started to leave, but then the phone rang. (You had already put your coat on, taken your keys, etc.) 
"Was going to" значит у тебя намерение было, но ты ещё совсем не начинал, наверно никаких мер не принимал.   
I was going to be mad if she was late, but she was on time. 
I was going to go to swimming on Saturday, but on Friday I heard it was going to rain.  
Достоевский писал: он начал было кричать. Но крик его замирал у него на губах... 
Я совсем не понимаю, как "было" может значить что ты уже совершил какое-то действие.  
Кстати, то вы все имеете против холодного молока?

----------


## laxxy

> я сам не раз разбирался с этим вопросом, и думаю что в этом смысле слово "было" равнозначно *и* английскому "started to", *и* "was going to". Эти подобные но не одинаковые выражения.

 In netsurfers' interpretation, yes, in mine, no. "started to get mad" and "at first got a little mad" are quite close in meaning and I am sure Nabokov did not aim for word-for-word precision in this translation. 
But, "kupil bylo moloka" is definitely not the same as "started to buy milk": the former clearly implies for me that the purchase was fully completed (that is, I have already paid for it, got the milk and the receipt, and probably stepped away from the register), and the latter suggests that it was not.

----------


## Lampada

> Я абсолютно согласна с *net surfer* и _никогда_ бы не употребила "было" описывая совершенное действие.  Но то что для некоторых носителей языка такое употребление "было" естестественно наводит меня на мысль (хотя конечно это может быть и не так), что это диалектное употребление.  Интересно так ли это.
> ...

 Френдичка, мне так странно с тобой не соглашаться.   ::  
По-моему, *было* само по себе не решает совершено действие или нет.  Контекст важнее.  
Ну, скажем, _Я было занимался дзюдо и нос там себе поломал_.  сов.
Здесь вообще-то _было = было дело._
Так, прогуляться ли что ли по яндексу?  _Да, Миш, хотел я было сделать комментарий, но не смог_. Несов.  _Я было забыла, 
Что значит любить, 
Но дверь приоткрыла, 
Чтоб чувства впустить._   Сов.  _Когда Дед Мороз стал дарить мне второй подарок, я, было, подумал, что он просто забыл кому дарил подарки._ Непонятно, получил ли он второй подарок.  _Хорошо пошла! И правда, малина лесная. А то я было подумал, опять паленой жахнем и башка трещать будет._ Явно выпил.  ("Палёная" - это самодельная, самопал?)    _Гварди, только я было за тебя порадовался..., как ты опять... как бы это... минор какой-то привносишь. Не-е, брак на тебя определенно угнетающе подействовал._   Сов.  _Я было начал эту статью с описания простейшего драйвера, но, по ходу дела, был вынужден отвлекаться на то, чтобы объяснять, как его зарегистрировать, запустить и т.д. и т.п._ Сов.  _Я не знаток англицкого, так по мелочам
Но этот текст ввел меня в ступор.
Я было думал, может там какие неизвестные мне идиоматические выражения используются ._ Сов.  _Я хотел было открыть дверь и выйти, но дверь у нас была настолько скрипучая, что я побоялся его разбудить_.  Несов.

----------


## laxxy

Во всех этих примерах действие, выражаемое глаголом, к которому относится "было", определенно происходило:   

> _Да, Миш, хотел я было сделать комментарий, но не смог_. Несов.

 было хотел=уже хотел.   

> _Когда Дед Мороз стал дарить мне второй подарок, я, было, подумал, что он просто забыл кому дарил подарки._ Непонятно, получил ли он второй подарок.

 было подумал=уже подумал.   

> _Я хотел было открыть дверь и выйти, но дверь у нас была настолько скрипучая, что я побоялся его разбудить_.  Несов.

 было хотел=уже хотел. 
(хотя его завершенность определяется, видимо, совершенностью глагола: "я было покупал молоко"=="я начал покупать", "я было купил"=="я купил").

----------


## Indra

Для несоверш. глаголов "я было покупал молоко" - это что-то вроде 
"I used to buy milk" 
Как я понимаю, трудности вызывают непротяженные во времени действия, составляющие единичный акт (купить). Например, все согласны, что "пошел было" означает "пошел, но остановился и вернулся". Или не все?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Ну вот, зациклились на этом "было" не на шутку.   ::   
Да, _пошёл было_ - начал движение и, по какой-то причине, остановился.  _Я пошёл было к двери, но услышал, как отец вышел из кабинета ответить на звонок, поэтому я остался у двери - слушать
Я пошёл было в кабинет, но меня остановил Сергей Петрович:_   _Лет в 17 я пошёл было туда учиться, но, слава Богу, мои родители отговорили меня и я остался в реальном мире_  _Я пошёл было на преступление, протерев с двух сторон оптику майкой, но конденсат образовался на внутренних линзах._

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  *Indra*, *laxxy*, вы хотя бы обоснуйте. Люди вам ссылки на словари дают, а вы говорите что это не так, хотя бы потрудились обосновать.   Э? Что, собственно, обосновывать? 
> Русский мне как-бы родной язык, и мы говорим о довольно распространенном обороте речи.

 Мнение своё обосновывать. Звонить и надевать тоже роспространённые слова, но почему-то половина людей для которых русский родной звОнят и одевают (вещи).   

> Я рассмеялся, прочитав пост *Friendy*, потому что я раньше думал прямо противоположное -- я никогда не думал, что фразу "я купил было молоко" можно истолковать так, что молоко не было куплено.

 _Я раньше думал_. Недопонял, ты теперь думаешь по-другому?   

> Но вот фраза "Я купил было молоко, но оно оказалось холодным"... Там ведь даже глагол стоит в прошедшем времени и в совершенной форме, как может быть, чтобы молоко не было куплено?!

 _Я почти купил молока._
Глагол в прошедшем времени и в совершенной форме, но действия не было.   

> Например, все согласны, что "пошел было" означает "пошел, но остановился и вернулся". Или не все? :)

 Не обязательно (см. определение в словаре :) 
Да, я могу себе представить что некоторые люди используют "было купил" в значении "уже купил", но почему-то никто из них до сих пор не обосновал правильность этого использования ссылками на какие-нибудь авторитетные источники. 
Спор действительно интересный, я бы никогда не подумал что "было купил" может означать "уже купил", это как спорили про спросоня/спросонья, что для меня было не меньшей новостью :) И чего только не узнаешь про родной язык...

----------


## Indra

> Спор действительно интересный, я бы никогда не подумал что "было купил" может означать "уже купил", это как спорили про спросоня/спросонья, что для меня было не меньшей новостью  И чего только не узнаешь про родной язык...

  Да я просто в шоке. На неграмотность двух очень грамотных людей не спишешь, видимо, это действительно диалектное. Согласитесь, что примеров употребления "было" в значении совершённого действия гораздо больше.

----------


## net surfer

> Согласитесь, что примеров употребления "было" в значении совершённого действия гораздо больше.

 А как можно сказать каких примеров больше, мы ведь их по-разному понимаем :) 
PS: на мою неграмотрость можно списать если есть чем подтвердить :)

----------


## Indra

придумался еще один вариант: *совсем было купил молока*
в этом случае покупки не было  *net surfer,* ну хотя бы в определении Ожегова "действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось."  
"началось, было прервано, не завершилось" относятся к "предполагалось" как 3:1 Значит, большинство. Если по русскоговорящим форумчанам считать, тоже большинство. стало быть, иное толкование - либо ошибка, либо диалектизм.

----------


## net surfer

_совсем было купил_ звучит странно для меня
я бы сказал _почти было купил_   

> действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось.

 Это означает 4 варианта: 
1) действие началось, но было прервано
2) действие началось, но не завершилось
3) действие предполагалось, но было прервано
4) действие предпологалось, но не завершилось 
То есть _количественное_ отношение 1:1, но это не значит что в с такой частотой эти варажения употребляются. Да, я думаю что вариант с тем что действие началось встречается чаще, но опять же что под началом понимать. Например, "пошёл было в магазин", если я стал одеваться и обуваться, то я уже пошёл или нет?

----------


## Indra

> _совсем было купил_ звучит странно для меня
> я бы сказал _почти было купил_

  _почти было купил_  по контексту лучше,_ совсем было_ тоже употребимо, например, "нет серфер совсем было согласился, но в последний роковой момент передумал"   

> 4) действие предпологалось, но не завершилось

  завершить можно только то, что началось, а не просто предполагалось, так что 3:1

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  _совсем было купил_ звучит странно для меня
> я бы сказал _почти было купил_    _почти было купил_  по контексту лучше,_ совсем было_ тоже употребимо, например, "нет серфер совсем было согласился, но в последний роковой момент передумал"

 Если бы мне сказали "нет серфер совсем было согласился...", я бы подумал "со всем", но не "совсем".   

> [quote:2995v111]4) действие предпологалось, но не завершилось

  завершить можно только то, что началось, а не просто предполагалось, так что 3:1[/quote:2995v111]
Ступил :)
Получается только 3:
3) действие предполагалось, но не началось 
Итого 2:1, но как я уже сказал на частоту использования это практически никак не влияет. Например "спать" означать 1)просто спать и 2)заниматься сексом, но это же не значит что каждое второе употребление слова значит "заниматься сексом".

----------


## Indra

> Да, я думаю что вариант с тем что действие началось встречается чаще

  договорились? :)

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  Да, я думаю что вариант с тем что действие началось встречается чаще   договорились? :)

 Суть вопроса не в начале, а в завершении :)

----------


## Friendy

> Френдичка, мне так странно с тобой не соглашаться.   
> По-моему, *было* само по себе не решает совершено действие или нет.  Контекст важнее.   
> Так, прогуляться ли что ли по яндексу?

 Лампада, по-моему ты не поняла, что я имею в виду говоря про совершенное или несовершенное действие (что не удивительно, потому что я это толком не объяснила) - я не имела в виду совершение некоторого действия в принципе (какое-то действие могло и совершится), я имела в виду что не совершилось _желаемое_ или _предполагаемое_ действие.   

> _Я было забыла, 
> Что значит любить, 
> Но дверь приоткрыла, 
> Чтоб чувства впустить._   Сов.

 Я воспринимаю это так: как только она начала забывать, она предприняла соответствующие меры и в итоге не забыла - т.е. действие забвение не совершенно   

> _Когда Дед Мороз стал дарить мне второй подарок, я, было, подумал, что он просто забыл кому дарил подарки._ Непонятно, получил ли он второй подарок.

 А вот употребление было с глаголом подумал, хотя и действие совершенно, для меня естественно (especially for kwatts59: естестестестестестественн  о  ::   ::  ) звучит. (*net surfer*, мне очень интересно твое мнение по этому поводу.)Но интерпретация у меня в этом случае следующая: подумал и сразу же понял что мысль неверна - т.е. результат предыдущего "подумал" аннулируется. Из этого предложения мне ясно, что на самом деле дед Мороз не забыл.   

> _Гварди, только я было за тебя порадовался..., как ты опять... как бы это... минор какой-то привносишь. Не-е, брак на тебя определенно угнетающе подействовал._   Сов.

  конечный результат - порадоваться ему не удалось и человек употребляет было, потому что хочет акцентировать внимание на этом результате.   

> _Я было начал эту статью с описания простейшего драйвера, но, по ходу дела, был вынужден отвлекаться на то, чтобы объяснять, как его зарегистрировать, запустить и т.д. и т.п._ Сов.

 он хотел начать с чистого описания, но не получилось  - т.е. он не начал так как хотел, некоторое действие конечно завершилось (он начал), но желаемое нет.  

> _Я не знаток англицкого, так по мелочам
> Но этот текст ввел меня в ступор.
> Я было думал, может там какие неизвестные мне идиоматические выражения используются ._ Сов.

 Здесь слово "было" заставляет меня думать, что на самом деле идиоматические выражения там не использовались, но вообще мне здесь употребление "было" кажется не совсем уместным, хотя может быть у меня уже крыша поехала от этих "было"   ::     

> Ну, скажем, _Я было занимался дзюдо и нос там себе поломал_.  сов.
> Здесь вообще-то _было = было дело._

 А вот это очень интересно, потому что у меня еще вчера возникла мысль, что может быть просто многие путают" было" с "было дело". 
Ладно, буду думать дальше   ::

----------


## laxxy

> А вот это очень интересно, потому что у меня еще вчера возникла мысль, что может быть просто многие путают" было" с "было дело". 
> Ладно, буду думать дальше

 Actually I wanted to mention this myself: for me, "было"+verb _always_ equals "было дело"+verb, I just consider the former a short form of the latter.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> http://subscribe.ru/archive/job.lang.rus/date/?15 
> Я запостила вопрос, подождем, что скажут

 вот ответили: 
"Добрый вечер!
В данном случае глагол "было" имеет значение "собирался", "начал". Далее идёт обычно частица противопоставления "но" и объяснение, почему действие не дошло до своего логического завершения." 
А Индра спросила: 
"Можно ли употреблять фразы типа "купил было молока, но оно оказалось холодное" для ситуации, в которой покупка не состоялась, т. е. действие не началось, а только предполагалось, или же сочетание "глагол в прош. вр.+было" однозначно относится
к ситуации, когда действие было совершено, но не принесло планируемого результата или было прервано? "

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Indra  http://subscribe.ru/archive/job.lang.rus/date/?15 
> Я запостила вопрос, подождем, что скажут   вот ответили: 
> "Добрый вечер!
> В данном случае глагол "было" имеет значение "собирался", "начал". Далее идёт обычно частица противопоставления "но" и объяснение, почему действие не дошло до своего логического завершения." 
> А Индра спросила: 
> "Можно ли употреблять фразы типа "купил было молока, но оно оказалось холодное" для ситуации, в которой покупка не состоялась, т. е. действие не началось, а только предполагалось, или же сочетание "глагол в прош. вр.+было" однозначно относится
> к ситуации, когда действие было совершено, но не принесло планируемого результата или было прервано? "

 теперь это называется ответили?  ::

----------


## Indra

> Лампада, по-моему ты не поняла, что я имею в виду говоря про совершенное или несовершенное действие (что не удивительно, потому что я это толком не объяснила) - я не имела в виду совершение некоторого действия в принципе (какое-то действие могло и совершится), я имела в виду что не совершилось _желаемое_ или _предполагаемое_ действие.

  А если упомянуто другое действие - то, которое не смогло совершиться?
Я хотел сделать подруге сюрприз, испечь торт ко дню ее рождения, и даже купил было по секрету от нее молока, сахара, яиц и изюма, но потом узнал, что она не ест сладкого

----------


## net surfer

> А вот употребление было с глаголом подумал, хотя и действие совершенно, для меня естественно (especially for kwatts59: естестестестестестественн  о :wink:  :) ) звучит. (*net surfer*, мне очень интересно твое мнение по этому поводу.)Но интерпретация у меня в этом случае следующая: подумал и сразу же понял что мысль неверна - т.е. результат предыдущего "подумал" аннулируется. Из этого предложения мне ясно, что на самом деле дед Мороз не забыл.

 Да, думать начал однозначно и пришёл к какому-то решению, но не к какому-то твёрдому обдуманному решению, а к одному из наиболее вероятных вариантов который первый пришёл в голову, после чего сам понял что это неправильно или что-то помогло мне понять что это неправильно. "Раздался звонок в дверь, я было подумал что это жена, но вспомнил что она уехала в командировку".   

> Когда Дед Мороз стал дарить мне второй подарок, я, было, подумал, что он просто забыл кому дарил подарки.

 Дед Мороз даёт мне второй подарок. Я начинаю думать почему он мне даёт второй подарок. Первая мысль, наверно он забыл что уже дал мне один подарок. Но Дед Мороз начал раздавать другие подарки остальным детям у которых уже были подарки. Я понял что я был неправ предположив что Дед Мороз забыл.   

> [quote:3atfk6ng]Ну, скажем, _Я было занимался дзюдо и нос там себе поломал_.  сов.
> Здесь вообще-то _было = было дело._

 А вот это очень интересно, потому что у меня еще вчера возникла мысль, что может быть просто многие путают" было" с "было дело".[/quote:3atfk6ng]
Я озвучил эту мысль в самом начале:   

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _Однажды я купил было молоко в этом магазине и оно оказалось очень невкусным, так что молока  я там больше не буду покупать._   Если "и оно оказалось очень невкусным", значит ты его всё-таки купила и "было" тут не подходит. Можно сказать "однажды было дело я купил...", но это другой случай.

 но никто из несогласных не прокомментировал поэтому я понял что они всё-таки понимают разницу, оказалось нет...   

> Actually I wanted to mention this myself: for me, "было"+verb _always_ equals "было дело"+verb, I just consider the former a short form of the latter.

 Ну вот, приехали... А ещё удивлялся чего надо обосновывать.

----------


## net surfer

> А если упомянуто другое действие - то, которое не смогло совершиться?
> Я хотел сделать подруге сюрприз, испечь торт ко дню ее рождения, и даже купил было по секрету от нее молока, сахара, яиц и изюма, но потом узнал, что она не ест сладкого

 По-моему "было" вообще никак не связано с какими-либо действиями кроме того которое следует за "было".

----------


## challenger

I take it students might do better to just stay away from было constructions?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well if you don't want to learn Russian completely, then yes.

----------


## challenger

I mean, if native speakers don't agree on what it means...

----------


## Lampada

> I mean, if native speakers don't agree on what it means...

   ::   
Вот, что здесь сказала Багира по теме:   

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Разгорелся здесь спор о _было + глагол_.  Багирка, ты не могла бы рассудить?   Если я поняла о чем речь, то по-моему понятно, что *купил было* — это значит, что поступок уже совершен — глагол *купил* — прошедшее время, так еще и слово *было*. То есть этот поступок уже точно был и молоко куплено.
> А *пошел было* в магазин — просто так отдельно как употребить? Получается вроде затравки-издевки и хочется чтобы у тебя спросили: ну и что же было дальше, чем дело-то кончилось? Это что-то вроде присказки, типа жили-были старик со старухой... А дальше предполагается развитие какой-то истории из которой будет ясно, счастливое ли повествование и все жили долго и счастливо или все-таки не очень, потому что молоко оказалось кислым.

----------


## Rostova

Мне кажется, что “было” всегда указывает на незавершенность действия. Другое дело, что это самое неоконченное действие не обязательно должно стоять непосредственно за “было”, а может только подразумеваться. Например: “Хотел я выпить чего-нибудь, купил было молока, но оно оказалось невкусным.” Здесь неоконченное действие – распитие молока. Если ничего другого не подразумевается, “было” указывает на незавершенность действия, стоящего сразу после него. Как здесь:   _Механик Семёнов купил было пассатижи, которые давно утерял, да тут случился конфуз. 
Продавец уже взял деньги, сунул их за пазуху и крикнул: - Эй, Пассатижи! 
Тут из подсобки вышел приземистый человек с жуткими плоскими челюстями. 
- Чего, - говорит, - такое? 
- А ничего. Тебя просто купили. Вот этот самый господин. Служи рачительно! 
- Слушаюсь, товарищ продавец! 
- Как?! - напугался Семёнов. - Это пассатижи?
..._ 
Все только мое скромное мнение.

----------


## challenger

So it means you did something, but didn't carry it to the logical conclusion?

----------


## Indra

> I mean, if native speakers don't agree on what it means...

  Native speakers don't agree on the only one rarely used situation in which the particle "было" is applied to the actions that cannot be fulfilled partially. We are in complete agreement on the rest :) 
... are we?

----------


## challenger

So, if I have this right... 
Он закрывал окно. He shut the window, but opened it again. 
Он закрыл было окно. He shut the window partway, and stopped.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well he might not have even touched the window. 
He was going to close the window, but...
He was about to close the window, but...
He almost closed the window, but... (here he could of started to close it) 
But he did not (for some reason)

----------


## challenger

So they can both have meaning within that variety? What about Он начал закрывать окно?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Он начал закрывать окно = he started to close the window/ he began closing the window. Emphasis here is that he began doing it, he might still completely close it. 
He started to close the window slowly, but then slammed it closed in the end. 
он начал закрывать окно медленно, а вдруг хлопнул его в конце (or something like that) 
Он закрыл было means that he didn't manage to close it. 
He would have closed the window, but it had disappeared (spooky)
Он закрыл было окно, но оно исчезло...

----------


## challenger

"He would *of*"? Shame, kalinka!   ::   I guess I have a rudimentary understanding, though... tell me, is this "high form"? Would uneducated Russians be familiar with the было construction?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  hehe, I was so busy checking my russian grammar, I forgot my English! 
I am sure the "uneducated" (what do you mean, children?) understand it, but it is probably more used in books than in regular speech... 
But hey! I am not a native Russian, let them speak!  ::

----------


## E-learner

> Он закрыл было окно. He shut the window partway, and stopped.

 No. The action is completed. The word _было_ is only a marker, a signal that the window got open again, for the reson and in the manner yet unknown. Maybe someone complained and he or, possibly, someone else opened it, or it was just a wind.   

> Он закрыл было means that he didn't manage to close it

 ... in the long run. The window got closed and open again. 
For the meaning to be "he didn't manage to close it" the original should be
"Он начал было закрывать окно..."
You see? The action here is "начал закрывать" and it also got completed. Beginning got completed.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by challenger  Он закрыл было окно. He shut the window partway, and stopped.    No. The action is completed. The word _было_ is only a marker, a signal that the window got open again, ....

 *БЫЛО*, частица. 
Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но *было прервано или не завершилось*. 
Пошел было, да остановился. 
Хотел было поехать, да не получилось.

----------


## Оля

> Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но *было прервано или не завершилось*.

 Я слова "закрыл было окно" тоже понимаю так, что его только-только закрыли, как тут же открыли снова. Т.е. получается, что действие в данном случае было завершено.

----------


## E-learner

> Пошел было, да остановился. 
> Хотел было поехать, да не получилось.

 Пошёл - начал идти. Начало движения завершилось.
Хотел - акт "хотения" завершился.

----------


## TATY

[quote=E-learner] 

> Он закрыл было окно. He shut the window partway, and stopped.

 No. The action is completed. The word _было_ is only a marker, a signal that the window got open again, for the reson and in the manner yet unknown. Maybe someone complained and he or, possibly, someone else opened it, or it was just a wind.   

> Он закрыл было means that he didn't manage to close it

 ... in the long run. The window got closed and open again. 
For the meaning to be "he didn't manage to close it" the original should be
"Он начал было закрывать окно..."
You see? The action here is "начал закрывать" and it also got completed. Beginning got completed.[/quote:2br29hp5] 
Why are you posting in this thread? The last post was 2 years ago.

----------


## E-learner

> *БЫЛО*, частица. 
> Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но *было прервано или не завершилось*.

 If not simply wrong, this is highly inaccurate.

----------


## E-learner

> Why are you posting in this thread? The last post was 2 years ago.

 Because I see, from another thread, that the matter is still as confusing as ever.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *БЫЛО*, частица. 
> Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но *было прервано или не завершилось*. 
> 			
> 		  If not simply wrong, this is highly inaccurate.

 Все претензии к Ожегову.  ::

----------


## E-learner

> Все претензии к Ожегову.

 Потому я и оставил цитату безымянной.   ::   
Ожегов писал для нейтив-спикеров, а они это понимают как надо.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by E-learner      *БЫЛО*, частица. 
> Употр. для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но *было прервано или не завершилось*. 
> 			
> 		  If not simply wrong, this is highly inaccurate.   Все претензии к Ожегову.

 Сейчас мы его уволим!

----------


## Scrabus

> Сейчас мы его уволим!

 Валяй=).

----------

